# Und wieder ne Warnung: Wina...de



## Anonymous (5 September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

bin gerade durch einen TLD-Vertipper auf www.wina...de gestoßen. Ich war kurz irritiert, denn das Logo sieht dich verdammt dem Winamp aus. Was sich dahinter verbirgt ist klar. Ein Shortpay-Dienst. Eine Denic-Anfrage brachte natürlich das gewünschte Ergebnis, dass hier mal wieder Schick ne Domain für ne zeit vermietet wurde. Also Inhaber und Betreiber nicht dieselben. Was mich mal interessieren würde, habe nicht geschaut, ob Winamp nicht ne Wortmarke eingetragen hat?

_[Edit: Siehe NUB - HDUS]_


----------



## Reducal (5 September 2005)

Da hat sich der österreichische Betreiber der Site, neuerdings mit Sitz in Berlin schon zu geäußert:


			
				DAY schrieb:
			
		

> DAY Networks Marketing GmbH weist darauf hin, dass es sich beim vorliegenden Portal um unser Partnerprogramm www.filesh*****.*** handelt und daß wir für Domains (insbesonders für deren Meta-Tags und Namensgebung) die auf unser Partnerprogramm verlinken und nicht in unserem Besitz sind, keine Haftung übernehmen können.


----------



## tuxedo (5 September 2005)

Mit anderen Worten, der Portalanbieter gibt im Impressum zu, Kenntnis davon zu haben und dies zu dulden, ja er stellt den verlinkenden Seiten gar sein Impressum zur Verfügung. Meines Erachtens kann das vor Gericht auch als Vorsatz gewertet werden. Ob diese Haftungsausschluss-Formulierungen im Impressum überhaupt rechtliche Relevanz hat?

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## haudraufundschluss (5 September 2005)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Ob diese Haftungsausschluss-Formulierungen im Impressum überhaupt rechtliche Relevanz hat?


Wenn es sich um ein "Partnerprogramm" handelt, dann entscheidet der Seiteninhaber ja auch, mit wem er da Partnerschaften eingeht. Von daher würde ich mich das auch fragen...

Witzig finde ich die Möglichkeit, Handy-Abos direkt auf der Seite zu "stornieren". Ich kenne zumindest den Unterschied zwischen Kündigen und Stornieren...


----------



## tuxedo (5 September 2005)

Der Portalanbieter stellt ja sogar eigene inhalte unter dem Logo des verlinkenden "Partners" zur Verfügung. Also, eigentlich kann er sich da nicht einfach so aus Verantwortung stehlen, mit einer solchen Formulierung im Impressum. Nennen das gewisse Rechtsanwälte nicht sogar "zu eigen machen"?  :holy: 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Reducal (5 September 2005)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Nennen das gewisse Rechtsanwälte nicht sogar "zu eigen machen"?





			
				tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Meines Erachtens kann das vor Gericht auch als Vorsatz gewertet werden.


...aber wo kein Kläger, da ist auch kein Richter!


----------



## tuxedo (5 September 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> tuxedo schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das stimmt allerdings.
Nun, vielleicht pfupfert es doch einen Konkurrenten irgendwann, der dann Schritte zur "Klärung" einleiten wird...

Oder der Namens-/Markeninhaber meldet sich mit entsprechender juristischer Kostennote...

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Wembley (5 September 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> aber wo kein Kläger, da ist auch kein *Richter*!



Na der wäre ja sicher gerne mit von der Partie.   



> daß wir für *Domains* (insbesonders für deren Meta-Tags und Namensgebung) die *auf unser Partnerprogramm verlinken *und nicht in unserem Besitz sind, keine Haftung übernehmen können.



Also hier wird der Eindruck erweckt, als sei man bösen Verlinkern schutzlos ausgesetzt. 
In dem Sinne verlinkt ja kaum jemand auf das Partnerprogramm, sondern diese "Verlinker" sind samt ihrer Domains Teil davon.

Kurzum: Man verdient gerne durch und mit dem "Verlinker", aber wenn es heikel wird, will man mit ihm nix zu tun haben.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (5 September 2005)

die Frage war doch irgendwie ne andere. schauts euch noch mal an


----------

